# Ephedrine



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

Can you cycle it 1 week on 1 week off?


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Sure.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Its better to do two on two off.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

saxondale said:


> Its better to do two on two off.


Any particular reason?


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

cos that's what the guy at the gym said.

I use it on a continual basis. The side effects (edgy energy) lessen after a couple of weeks, but the fat burning still occurs.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> Any particular reason?


Its looses its synergy the longer you take it.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Its looses its synergy the longer you take it.


does it?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

squatthis said:


> does it?


Yes mate


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Yes mate


http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17351280

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12032741

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/11319627

These all find efficacy between 8 weeks and 6 months continual use. I agree the stimulant effects wear off quickly, but the fat loss potentiation will continue.

So there are 2 answers, if using for stimulant properties, cycle use. If for fat loss, continue.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

squatthis said:


> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17351280
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12032741
> 
> ...


Totally right it does not lose it's benefits.

Too much "bro wisdom" on message boards these days!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Blame the sticky on uk-m then mate.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

I'm not blaming anyone, it's a commonly touted fact that you should cycle ephedrine use. But its always good to question these things, and there enough evidence available for most supplements/AAS/nutritional strategies that you don't need to just go with what is normal, you can make an informed decision for yourself.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Hmm.... that came out preachier than I had hoped. Sorry


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

ConP said:


> Totally right it does not lose it's benefits.
> 
> Too much "bro wisdom" on message boards these days!


Two of the reports are about herbal ethadrine (just for thr record) bro.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Hmm.... that came out preachier than I had hoped. Sorry


Nah, we're cool


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Two of the reports are about herbal ethadrine (just for thr record) bro.


I know they are, but ephedrine HCL and ephedra have much the same effect.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Hcl is just a convenient, water soluble salt


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

squatthis said:


> I know they are, but ephedrine HCL and ephedra have much the same effect.


Cant see it myself, but the othe rother guy says I nothing so anything could be true


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

saxondale said:


> Cant see it myself, but the othe rother guy says I nothing so anything could be true


Well, being that ephedra (herbal) contains ephedrine, I should think they will have very similar effects.

Best comparison would be tobacco vs e-cigs. Same chemical, one pure, one in its natural surrounding.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

squatthis said:


> Well, being that ephedra (herbal) contains ephedrine, I should think they will have very similar effects.
> 
> Best comparison would be tobacco vs e-cigs. Same chemical, one pure, one in its natural surrounding.


My guide book says its not as effective

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

saxondale said:


> Its looses its synergy the longer you take it.


So by that logic, 1 week on 1 week off, would be better than 2 on two off :lol:


----------



## Dananaman (Jan 2, 2013)

So I'll go with 1 week on 1 week off lol


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> So by that logic, 1 week on 1 week off, would be better than 2 on two off :lol:


No mate, it needs to get going first lol,


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

saxondale said:


> No mate, it needs to get going first lol,


Lol, no it doesn't. It's not a steroid, it won't take time to build up . Once it's in it's working....


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

saxondale said:


> My guide book says its not as effective
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html


Gram for gram no. This is because one is a pure chemical. The other is a natural product containing it. If doses were taken so that the ephedrine content was matched, then they would be the same.


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Here's how I would use it.

Take it when you really struggle with energy and/or appetite.

Some days it might be three times other days you wont need it at all.

ECA works because it will get you off your ass and away from the fridge.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

engllishboy said:


> Lol, no it doesn't. It's not a steroid, it won't take time to build up . Once it's in it's working....


Thats why I put lol at the end, problem with this thread is some are talking theoretical and some are talking actual.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

many take for appetite suppression.

I suggest, if it's starting to lose it's app. suppression properties, take a week or two off and then go back on. Should go back to full strength again.


----------



## agentmrbean (Feb 11, 2014)

great slideshow explaining all about ephedra terms:

http://www.slideshare.net/EphedrineHCL/ephedrine-alkaloids-vs-ephedra-extract


----------

